# App d'enregistrement audio ?



## macbouc (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais quelles sont les meilleures appli qui permettent d'enregistrer du son sur l'iPhone. 
J'ai essayé le dictaphone, qui n'est pas mal mais qui reste basique. En fait, pour ce qui me concerne, il manque la possibilité d'enregistrer directement ou au moins d'exporter en wav ou mp3 (ou les 2) et de régler le niveau du micro. Peut-être en existe-t-il même qui permettent de faire du montage ? 
Toutes vos suggestions sont les bienvenues. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Kounkountchek (28 Janvier 2010)

Salut, moi je peux te répondre à propos d'une app spécifique que j'utilise beaucoup:

Fourtrack 
C'est un enregistreur multipiste (donc pas forcément ce que tu cherches) très pratique pour les musiciens.

Sinon j'avais acheté une appli avant que ne sorte le dictaphone d'Apple:
Record

Ces deux applis ont l'avantage par rapport à Dictaphone de se synchroniser avec le Mac sans fil (via le navigateur pour Fourtrack et via une appli gratuite dédiée pour record) et d'éviter que tes pistes audio se retrouvent automatiquement dans iTunes si tu veux les mettre ailleurs...

Ces deux applis peuvent exporter en wav ou aiff il me semble (à vérifier sur leurs pages iTunes)

À plus


----------



## macbouc (30 Janvier 2010)

Merci, je vais aller voir ça.


----------

